# My new Husqvarna GTH26V52LS



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

In an effort to consolidate equipment space I'm selling two and acquiring one. Over the holidays I sold my Craftsman GT5000 with a 46" Snowblower attachment and will be getting rid of my Murray in the Spring. I primarily use the Murray for mowing as it has a hydro and manuevers easily around trees. The Craftsman was dedicated to garden duty but I'll be replacing that with the better abled Simplicity this year. I purchased a Husqvarna GTH26V52LS. It has a 26 HP Kawasaki coupled to a Hydro-Gear G730 transaxle. That combination should provide years of trouble free service. It has a pretty heavy duty 52" fabricated deck for mowing chores. It also comes with with a blower kit and collection system, which I'll use primarily for picking up pine needles in the fall. I'm looking forward to summer so I can get using this unit.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Checkin' you out! How about some pictures and don't forget to toss the new Husky into the registry!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Already have it in the registry! I won't get it till spring...that'll give me time to make room for it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Argee said:


> Already have it in the registry! I won't get it till spring...that'll give me time to make room for it.


Bet the owners manual is already in the bathroom next to the toilet and it's already been read from cover to cover...........TWICE!:lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> In an effort to consolidate equipment space I'm selling two and acquiring one. Over the holidays I sold my Craftsman GT5000 with a 46" Snowblower attachment and will be getting rid of my Murray in the Spring. I primarily use the Murray for mowing as it has a hydro and manuevers easily around trees. The Craftsman was dedicated to garden duty but I'll be replacing that with the better abled Simplicity this year. I purchased a Husqvarna GTH26V52LS. It has a 26 HP Kawasaki coupled to a Hydro-Gear G730 transaxle. That combination should provide years of trouble free service. It has a pretty heavy duty 52" fabricated deck for mowing chores. It also comes with with a blower kit and collection system, which I'll use primarily for picking up pine needles in the fall. I'm looking forward to summer so I can get using this unit.




That is the exact mower I am looking at getting there is another member ( Alberta_Boy) on here that posted the info on his, and that was enough to sell me on this machine. I went to Husqvarna.com to check it out, and it can also be fitted with the rear electric lift for a grader box as well as other equipment. I really liked the tranny setup with the Kawi engine, and the fab deck is a big+.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

tractor beam said:


> Bet the owners manual is already in the bathroom next to the toilet and it's already been read from cover to cover...........TWICE!:lmao:


Yep! It's a universal guy thing!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

wjjones said:


> That is the exact mower I am looking at getting there is another member ( Alberta_Boy) on here that posted the info on his, and that was enough to sell me on this machine. I went to Husqvarna.com to check it out, and it can also be fitted with the rear electric lift for a grader box as well as other equipment. I really liked the tranny setup with the Kawi engine, and the fab deck is a big+.


I read his posts on it. That certainly reinforced my decision to get this. The initial attraction for me was the blower attachment. We have a lot of pine trees in the yard which in turn give us an abundant supply of needles. It has always been a challenge collecting them in the fall. I've used a sweeper, landscape rake, bagger attachment, modified sweeper to name a few. I have never been totally satisfied with any of the methods. I looked at purchasing a pull behind vac unit, but that meant another engine to maintain and storing a trailer device that gets used once a year. Then I saw this unit....and it was the answer .... so I added it to the stable. It seems to be very well made... borderline commercial.... that's a good thing.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> I read his posts on it. That certainly reinforced my decision to get this. The initial attraction for me was the blower attachment. We have a lot of pine trees in the yard which in turn give us an abundant supply of needles. It has always been a challenge collecting them in the fall. I've used a sweeper, landscape rake, bagger attachment, modified sweeper to name a few. I have never been totally satisfied with any of the methods. I looked at purchasing a pull behind vac unit, but that meant another engine to maintain and storing a trailer device that gets used once a year. Then I saw this unit....and it was the answer .... so I added it to the stable. It seems to be very well made... borderline commercial.... that's a good thing.




Yep they really do have alot of options for this tractor thats why I plan to get one soon.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've been doing a little research on this particular model. The only Husqvarna site that referenced it was the Canadian site. The US site speaks of the same engine model, only it shows it at 24 HP. I wonder where and how they get the 2 additional horsepower they spec. Anyone got any info on this?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> I've been doing a little research on this particular model. The only Husqvarna site that referenced it was the Canadian site. The US site speaks of the same engine model, only it shows it at 24 HP. I wonder where and how they get the 2 additional horsepower they spec. Anyone got any info on this?




I noticed that to, and I believe the 2010, and 2011 models had a 26hp, and now they have changed the newer models back to 24hp. I am not sure why they would go backwards on the hp like that.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

wjjones said:


> I noticed that to, and I believe the 2010, and 2011 models had a 26hp, and now they have changed the newer models back to 24hp. I am not sure why they would go backwards on the hp like that.


Here's the two specs....I don't see a difference. Puzzles me.........

*Canada spec:*

Engine
Engine manufacturer	Kawasaki
Engine name	FR Series
Power	26 hp
Cylinder displacement	44.3 cu.inch / 726 cm³
Cylinders	2
Engine cooling	Air
Generator	15 A
Battery	12 V 28 Ah
Fuel Type	Gasoline
Fuel tank volume	4 gal. / 15.14 lit
Fuel tank location	Rear
Engine lubrication type	Full pressure
Oil filter	

*US Spec:*

Engine
Engine manufacturer	Kawasaki
Engine name	FR Series
Power	24 hp
Cylinder displacement	726 cc
Cylinders	2
Engine cooling	Air
Generator	15 A
Battery	12 V 28 Ah
Fuel Type	Gasoline
Fuel tank volume (with reserve)	4 gal.
Fuel tank location	Rear
Engine lubrication type	Full pressure
Oil filter


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe Canada's is metric? Hehehe


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

wjjones said:


> I noticed that to, and I believe the 2010, and 2011 models had a 26hp, and now they have changed the newer models back to 24hp. I am not sure why they would go backwards on the hp like that.


Sometimes there are Environmental Specs for specific horsepower engines. Maybe Husky/Kawi dropped the horses so they didn't have to fight and meet some emmisions spec.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

TonyH said:


> Sometimes there are Environmental Specs for specific horsepower engines. Maybe Husky/Kawi dropped the horses so they didn't have to fight and meet some emmisions spec.




That makes sense.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

wjjones said:


> I noticed that to, and I believe the 2010, and 2011 models had a 26hp, and now they have changed the newer models back to 24hp. I am not sure why they would go backwards on the hp like that.


One other thought.. Happened on a motorcycle I'm familiar with. TAXES!
Back in early 80's Honda sold a 752 CC motorcycle ( they advertized the engine as a 750, very common to round off). The next year, the U.S. was taxing heavily on anything over 750 CC. The next model year of that Bike, Honda made a 748CC engine and upped the RPM to give the bike the same horsepower. Just to avoid the taxes. Still advertized it as teh 750.
So who knows what games are played to avoid Silly Regulations?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Finally got it home!!*

It's been sitting all winter in the barn of the fella I bought it from. I removed the grass collector and the blower system. Will be reattaching the blower later this spring to pick up some pine needles (straw) but I sure wont be using it for mowing. Took it out for a pleasure cruise..... first thing I noticed was the Kawasaki starts and runs quieter and super smooth compared to the Kohler that was in the GT5000.

I think I solved the mystery of the different HP rating. Turns out they (Kawasaki) revised their rating standard and now this machine is referred to as a 24HP. Don't know if they were forced by a law suit, the goverment or it was voluntary..... but *Here's *their explanation. Either way, it's plenty powerful enough for my needs.

Here's a few pics!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

And its got the fab deck too so thats a big+. Is it fast, what did you get it for, and can you give me a part# for that pedal drive pad on the forward side?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

wjjones said:


> And its got the fab deck too so thats a big+. Is it fast, what did you get it for, and can you give me a part# for that pedal drive pad on the forward side?


I got the fabricated deck and 3 bag grass collector w/BLOWER.....the emphasis being on the blower. I have massive amounts of pine straw (needles) to pick up every year...so when I seen that it came with the blower it made it all the more attractive. It has enough push to put my pine needles into the next county. The whole package was $2500. And yes....it's fast!

Part number for the pedal is 532 41 68-63.

I removed the armrests...if anyone wants them....the first $25 takes them.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> I got the fabricated deck and 3 bag grass collector w/BLOWER.....the emphasis being on the blower. I have massive amounts of pine straw (needles) to pick up every year...so when I seen that it came with the blower it made it all the more attractive. It has enough push to put my pine needles into the next county. The whole package was $2500. And yes....it's fast!
> 
> Part number for the pedal is 532 41 68-63.
> 
> I removed the armrests...if anyone wants them....the first $25 takes them.




That was a good deal for sure I had a chance last year to buy one for $2300 with 11 hrs on it but another guy beat me to it. Thankyou for the part# I like that billet style pedal pad on there. I think you will enjoy this tractor for years to come.


----------



## Laurence (May 22, 2013)

Argee said:


> In an effort to consolidate equipment space I'm selling two and acquiring one. Over the holidays I sold my Craftsman GT5000 with a 46" Snowblower attachment and will be getting rid of my Murray in the Spring. I primarily use the Murray for mowing as it has a hydro and manuevers easily around trees. The Craftsman was dedicated to garden duty but I'll be replacing that with the better abled Simplicity this year. I purchased a Husqvarna GTH26V52LS. It has a 26 HP Kawasaki coupled to a Hydro-Gear G730 transaxle. That combination should provide years of trouble free service. It has a pretty heavy duty 52" fabricated deck for mowing chores. It also comes with with a blower kit and collection system, which I'll use primarily for picking up pine needles in the fall. I'm looking forward to summer so I can get using this unit.


Hi Argee,

I know this is an old thread, but. . . I'll go ahead and post here anyway and see what happens. ;-)

So how has your new machine been holding up - doing all you want of it? The pics certainly look good!

Can you tell me what gauge steel is used for the frame on the Husqvarna GTH26V52LS? (I am presuming the Husqvarna GTH24V52LS {"24"} would be the same.)

For me the frame that it all is bolted to is the last piece of the puzzle I have been trying to find info on. I like the engine and the transaxle model used (although I must admit, I wouldn't mind having a differential lock option on it as well - oh well, close enough!).

I wish you well.

regards,
Laurence


----------



## Laurence (May 22, 2013)

Argee said:


> I purchased a Husqvarna GTH26V52LS. It has a 26 HP Kawasaki coupled to a Hydro-Gear G730 transaxle.


Hi again,

Is your source on the Husqvarna GTH26V52LS having a G730 Hydro-Gear transaxle reliable? The only reason I ask is because today (May 22) I finally made my way over to the local Husqvarna dealer and when I had asked him about the GTH24V52LS (he does not have the "26" here), he didn't know which transaxle was in it. . . so he phoned a Husqvarna Rep and asked: the Rep told him it was a G7 series, but stated that he did not know whether it was a G730 or not (!). 

Anyway, I thought I'd check with you. Here's to hoping that you may still pop in here from time to time.

Have a good day,
Laurence


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Laurence! To be honest I'm not sure what the gauge of steel is in the frame. I understand the current 24HP is identical to my 26HP, they are using a more uniform rating system now. I'm very pleased with my machine..the engine is smooth, powerful and very quiet. Coupled with G730 it proves to be very nimble for my mowing duties on the hilly areas. I had the opportunity to use the blower unit this spring to clean up pine needles and that was ....... spectacular!...... to say the least.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Laurence said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Is your source on the Husqvarna GTH26V52LS having a G730 Hydro-Gear transaxle reliable?


My source is the parts catalog that came with the machine. If you're in doubt about which one your dealer has....take a quick glance through the manuals hanging on the machine. If you're adventurous.....lay on the floor and crawl under the tractor to read the plate. My buddy and I did that at Home Depot to see what tranny the Cub Cadet had in it.:fineprint


----------



## Laurence (May 22, 2013)

Hi Argee,

Thank you very much. Sometimes good information is hard to come by.  From what I have been able to glean from other websites, the GTH24V52LS frame is 11 gauge.

I am glad to hear that your tractor is performing as we'd hope and expect it to. Now may it provide many years of good and reliable service!

Thank you Argee.

regards,
Laurence


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Laurence,

For what it's worth...I believe that the Husqvarna is manufactured by AYP...the same AYP plant that manufactures the the Craftsman GT's. The frames are near identical. I know that the Craftsman advertises an 11 gauge frame....so it's a good guess that the Husqvarna is also 11 gauge.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*The First Hiccup*

Now that I've had this tractor for a few months and have been putting it through its paces with mowing 1 - 2 times a week I have a status report. The Kawasaki engine runs perfectly smooth, starts within a half turn and has performed flawlessly thus far.... GRADE= A+ The g730 Hydro Gear transmission has been equally impressive. I have a few steep grades which it climbs effortlessly during mowing duties. I've utilized the "Fast" feature of the transmission a few times during transport back to the shop and it's pretty quick. Don't thing I'd use it during mowing as it would be way to fast to get a decent cut..... GRADE= A The frame has a little flex in it when going over uneven terrain. I have a couple of spots where I mow that are a little uneven. Where one tire will drop into a slight depression causing the frame to twist to the point where you can see the hood opening and closing....and that's not really a problem either as I have had other tractors do the same thing. The problem lies in the fact that when this happens during mowing I can hear a sheave hitting a guard somewhere. To remedy this situation I avoid that area for the time being and mow it with the brush hog on my 1715. This is another area I will be scrutinizing closely come fall. GRADE= C The "fabricated deck" is my main concern. I've already bent one of the "scalp" wheels when I brushed it up against a tree during mowing. Something that I've done with every mower I haved ever owned and this is the first time I've ever bent one....I'll be reinforcing that come fall. My biggest problem with the deck has been the buildup and the clumping of grass within the cutting chamber. To the point where it spews out clumps and leaves a trail of uncut grass. I've remedied it by scraping the buildup off and utilizing the deck washout port.....but I have never owned a deck that required this much maintenance. Every triple bladed deck I've ever owned has always had a clumping issue...but not to the severity of this one. I thought for a moment that by fabricating a deck and getting away from a stamped pan may have been the answer to this issue....but I see I was wrong. GRADE= FAIL.

Because this is my only mowing instrument, I can not take it out of service until fall to correct the problem. But come fall....that deck is coming off and we'll figure what has to be done to correct the problem. I suspect baffles and hilift blades are contributing to it and I may start there by grinding the wings off the blades and removing any baffles. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The left hand non throwing side is round, and I think if it was squared off it would do better. I noticed the ztrs that have the fab decks the deck is square on both ends, and the ones I have used didnt pack up under the deck hardly at all.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

*Grass clumping under the deck:* If anyone ever comes up with a solution to this problem they will become an instant Billionaire!!! edro:

Mowing two acres with my Cub Cadet, I minimize my clippings by using Gator Blades..Best money I have ever spent!!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDd_DtGvd8U"]*Click here for Gator Video *[/ame]


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ken N Tx said:


> *Grass clumping under the deck:* If anyone ever comes up with a solution to this problem they will become an instant Billionaire!!! edro:
> 
> Mowing two acres with my Cub Cadet, I minimize my clippings by using Gator Blades..Best money I have ever spent!!!
> 
> *Click here for Gator Video *




Is it because they have less lift that keeps the grass from being thrown up, and sticking to the deck?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I was reading on another forum where they elevate the front of the deck higher than the rear. Interesting.... I wonder what the science is that is behind it?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm off for the next couple of days so I hope to get a moment to pull the deck off and delve into the problem. Then I'm going to reinstall it and elevate the front of the deck about 1/2" to 3/4" above the rear...contrary to what the manufacturer recommends and see how it cuts.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Man that's a good looking machine Argee!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

dyt4000 said:


> Man that's a good looking machine Argee!


Thank you dyt4000!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I pulled the deck off today and I found some troubling things. Firstly ..the deck was packed full of old dried on grass, and I mean packed









I scraped more than a bushel out of it. I'm betting the previous owner never cleaned it. The baffles are an integral part of the deck and are welded in place. i could see no gain by removing them.The blades were wore down pretty bad so I put new blades on it. The most troubling thing I found was the front deck hanger bracket is bent. Bent as in someone smacked into something solid as they were clipping along. The bracket is bolted to the frame utilizing the thru bolt that attaches the front steering axle.. I think I'm going to have a chat with the previous owner about that one. Maybe get a little warranty $$ for the parts. I adjusted the front about a 1/4" higher than the rear and took her out on the maiden voyage. She's throwing grass a good 6' out from the deck and has lots of blow now. Time will tell.

I also found out what was grinding. I never put the guard back on the mandrel after I removed the blower. There was a blower adapter cover on that cover most of the blower/mandrel pulley so I didn't give it a second thought. My bad! The grinding I was hearing was THAT pulley hitting the bottom of the seat and floor pan. I have quite an unsightly slice in it now. I also installed the cover. 

Lastly, the deck is definitely super duty. I'm pretty impressed by its ruggedness and gauge. I'm hoping that I solved the problem.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow...bet it cuts better after that! It might have been impairing the "lift" of the grass generated by the blades...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

dyt4000 said:


> Wow...bet it cuts better after that! It might have been impairing the "lift" of the grass generated by the blades...


That's what I was thinking! I will be more vigilant on cleaning out the buildup going forward. When I took delivery of the tractor it was sparkly clean....I see now that he cleaned what he could see. I assumed (shame on me) that he took good care of his equipment. I'm glad it had low hours because there probably wasn't any maintenance done on it until I got it,


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Argee said:


> That's what I was thinking! I will be more vigilant on cleaning out the buildup going forward. When I took delivery of the tractor it was sparkly clean....I see now that he cleaned what he could see. I assumed (shame on me) that he took good care of his equipment. I'm glad it had low hours because there probably wasn't any maintenance done on it until I got it,


Well with low hours he probably didn't do any more harm other than clogging up the deck! Report back on how she cuts!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

See next post!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

dyt4000 said:


> Well with low hours he probably didn't do any more harm other than clogging up the deck! Report back on how she cuts!!!


She cuts great. Nice and even...no strips....and she tosses out the clippings about 6 feet (I don't have anything blocking the discharge end) 

I'm just gonna have to stay on top of keeping it cleaned.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Glad it wasn't anything serious...happy mowing days are here gain!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> I pulled the deck off today and I found some troubling things. Firstly ..the deck was packed full of old dried on grass, and I mean packed
> 
> View attachment 18845
> 
> ...



Is the deck supposed to be 1/8 th to 1/2" lower in the front, or higher?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

wjjones said:


> Is the deck supposed to be 1/8 th to 1/2" lower in the front, or higher?


If you set it by their book it's supposed to be lower in the front....up to 1/2".

Here it is right out of the manual:

• If front tip of blade is not 1/8" to 1/2" lower than the
rear tip, go to the front of tractor.
• With an 11/16" or adjustable wrench, loosen jam nut
A several turns to clear adjustment nut B.
• With a 3/4" or adjustable wrench, turn front link adjustment
nut (B) clockwise (tighten) to raise the front of mower,
or, counterclockwise (loosen) to lower the front mower.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> If you set it by their book it's supposed to be lower in the front....up to 1/2".
> 
> Here it is right out of the manual:
> 
> ...




I was just wondering if it was the same as my ys4500 Craftsman that was built by Husqvarna. The manual says the same as yours 1/8 th to 1/2" lower than the rear of the deck. The side to side adjustment is what I always have trouble with the wear on the lift arms causes it to get out of whack quiet a bit.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

wjjones said:


> I was just wondering if it was the same as my ys4500 Craftsman that was built by Husqvarna. The manual says the same as yours 1/8 th to 1/2" lower than the rear of the deck. The side to side adjustment is what I always have trouble with the wear on the lift arms causes it to get out of whack quiet a bit.


I'd say it is a good bet that your YS4500 ran down the same line as the Husqvarna's at the AYP plant. I was looking closely at some Ariens mowers we have at HD and many of their components are identical to my Husqvarna. I'd love to tour the AYP facility.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> I'd say it is a good bet that your YS4500 ran down the same line as the Husqvarna's at the AYP plant. I was looking closely at some Ariens mowers we have at HD and many of their components are identical to my Husqvarna. I'd love to tour the AYP facility.




My ys4500 is in my avatar I noticed the deck, and front link, etc are just like the comparable Husqvarna mowers.


----------

